# boat electronics



## brown dog (Jan 21, 2011)

any recomendations for electronics, with gps, want to be ready for spring jig on lake erie


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

H'bird 788, awesome fishfinder and chartplotter


----------



## eye-man (Aug 8, 2010)

I really like my lowrance unit and hummingbird seems to get alot of good reviews. But if you are planning on adding any accessories like radar or auto-pilot you might want to consider Raymarine, Furuno, or Simrad. This will usually allow you to use a proprietary network to install everything. I know you can use the NMEA 2000 between brands but ethernets are much easier to use in my opinion.


----------



## brown dog (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks ohiojmj, thats right in my price range, just purchased boat in the fall and trying to equip.


----------

